
Why XP is like a Bunsen burner - dreemteem
http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/spannermans-edublog/2011/04/why-xp-is-like-a-bunsen-burner/index.htm
======
mcdaid
I am sorry but I just don't agree. The bunsen burner has never been replaced
because it design is simple and it does the intended job perfectly. In the
same way a ruler,pair of compasses or scissors are not going to go away.

Windows XP on the other hand won't be around in 20 years time. More likely
students will be using small touch screen devices.

